# Melton Mowbray War Memorial Hospital, Jan 2015



## The Wombat (Jan 20, 2015)

*I like to start of the year with a derelict hospital 

And this place has been on the list a long long time, so very pleased to see this.
The site has been closed a while, and suffered vandalism. The original wooden boarding has been supplemented with metal sheeting. Bit of a tough one to crack, as there are now security and PIRs. With these measures, the building is in fair condition, and in a photographic state of decay.

Group explore with KM Punk, Lost Explorer, Yorrick and a non member.

Thanks to Darbians for tips on this place.
*
_The hospital in Melton Mowbray started life as Hill House and was built pre 1760. In 1840 it was renamedWyndham Lodge and rebuilt in Wartnaby stone in 1874.
In 1920 Col Richard Dalgleish purchased Wyndham lodge as a gift to the town. In honour of those who had fallen during the great war it became known as Melton & District War Memorial Hospital.

The hospital closed in 2005. There are currently plans to convert the Grade II listed building to retirement homes._

Not happy with all my photos, sorry but I’m going through a learning curve with my new lens.















































*This place was awesome
Thanks for looking *


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 20, 2015)

Fantastic. Glad you got in. Some nice photos  Thank you for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 20, 2015)

Nothing wrong with those photos! What lens have you gone for? 
Fantastic shots, and it looks an ace explore too. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 20, 2015)

Very nice imdeed, there is something about a derelict hospital.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 20, 2015)

The decay is beautiful, good stuff


----------



## skankypants (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice one Wombat...might have to pay this a visit..


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 20, 2015)

That's just lovely..loving that curved corridor..nice one,


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 20, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Nothing wrong with those photos! What lens have you gone for?
> Fantastic shots, and it looks an ace explore too.
> Thanks for sharing




After a few beers, I impulse brought a used Tokina 11-16mm F2.8 wide angle (Canon fit)
Some of my outside shots in AF I'm not too confident with, but, getting better results with MF when stopped down, so starting to get more pleased with it

Thanks mate  It was an awesome explore


----------



## Catmandoo (Jan 20, 2015)

Faaaaab!!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 21, 2015)

You got some great shots, I do like the corridor one


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 21, 2015)

You made it!  
I'm gonna have to take a look, thanks for sharing!


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 21, 2015)

Stealthstar79 said:


> You made it!
> I'm gonna have to take a look, thanks for sharing!



haha, yes, finally made it 
Only took me a few years to catch up with you
I'll PM you with some info if you like Stealth


----------



## darbians (Jan 22, 2015)

Glad ya got it done. The decay in those two wards is so nice.
Watch out for the bokeh on that lens. It can be a bit sharp if that makes sense.


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 22, 2015)

Looks nice that. what a good start to the year.


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 24, 2015)

Many thanks everyone


----------

